

An Analysis of Shell Shock Malware - m00dy
http://erenyagdiran.github.io/An-Analysis-of-Shell-shock-malware/

======
mukyu
The 89.238.150.154:5 connection was a CnC server where it could get a new
payload or get commands to carry out DDoS attacks. It was dead in hours.

